# How To Remove Bonneville Rear Door Panel



## bon_scott_111 (Sep 20, 2008)

2002 bonneville - how do I remove the door panel? The window servo motor is dead, and I need to get in there to replace it. No visible screws or other fasteners, so where should I begin probing w/ my screwdriver...?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

There are plastic clips that hold the door panel on - go to your local parts store and get a door panel clip tool. The package will have illustrations showing how to pop the clips and how they're made. This also keeps from destroying those clips so you can reuse them.
There should also be a couple large screws holding the armrest on - pull those out before you start popping the clips.


----------

